
Show HN: How Many Pages? – GitHub Repo-to-8.5"X11" count - ahcarpenter
https://howmanypages.herokuapp.com
======
err4nt
The estimates this thing gives me are insanely over-enthusiastic. I have a few
teeny tiny repositories and only one of mine came out under 100 pages:
[https://github.com/tomhodgins/quark](https://github.com/tomhodgins/quark)

If you printed each file to one page, allowing a couple files to span 2 pages,
that adds up to 8. I can't imagine a way to print this repository that would
need 10x the amount of pages!

~~~
ahcarpenter
thanks a ton err4nt! had actually gone back and noticed an oversight to where
I had left out a divisor!

Current formula is: LOC (Based on Linguist's default values) / 64 (which
seemed to be about the num of lines that had shown up when opening a given
file in print dialog)

With the change, your back at 1 for that repo ;).

------
gus_massa
You should add a few well known examples to make it more interesting at firs
sight. Like a small competition, if that makes sense.

I also tried to use directly the repository address instead of the github
user, but I got an error. I know the text says explicitly "search by username"
but I like to ignore the documentation and search directly
[https://github.com/torvalds/linux](https://github.com/torvalds/linux) (sorry
if it's too big) (consider to add some caching)

Edit: 20.392.848 pages!

~~~
ahcarpenter
hi gus_massa! thanks a ton for the feedback! great idea, can most def do.

and had most def had the thought of supported repo urls as well--thank you!
and yes, could most def cache data for some of the more popular repos!

thanks a ton for your feedback!

------
ahcarpenter
'Using a modified version of GitHub's Linguist and some good, old-fashioned
guesstimation to estimate the number of 8.5"x11" pages it would take to print
out a repo'

